# Ti prendo per mano e ti porto con me



## DORANNA

Buona sera a tutti 
"Ti prendo per mano e ti porto con me" fa parte del testo di una poesia che sto traducendo, sinceramente è la parte con cui trovo più difficoltà, poiché il testo significa contemporaneamente "prendere per mano fisicamente qualcuno" e "prendersi cura di qualcuno", c'è un modo in cui posso tradurlo efficacemente?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## london calling

Le regole vogliono che tu faccia un tentativo di traduzione: poi interveniamo noi.


----------



## DORANNA

Si, scusatemi avevo dimenticato di scriverlo, avevo pensato a "take care" ma non rende l'idea

per esattezza :

"I take you by hand, I take you with me / I take care of you"

scusatemi ho poca dimestichezza con i forum, prometto di starci più attenta


----------



## rrose17

To take someone by the hand has the same meaning in English, perhaps a little closer to I'll help you than I'll take care of you. Always a little hard with poetry but I think I'd use the future tense here
_I'll take you by the hand and take you with me._


----------



## Fooler

What about _to hold_ in this context ?

_I'll hold your hand and take you with me_


----------



## rrose17

Fooler said:


> _I'll hold your hand and take you with me_


 Sounds good!


----------



## DORANNA

Thanks to all 
The poem is about a girl who decides to take care of her boyfriend depressed, the text develops as a prayer with which she tries to convince her boyfriend to follow her to a better world, but the words she uses are also determined, hard, and at the same time kind and reassuring, so I can not use the future tense.
Honestly I didn't think to "hold", and I am tempted to use it in both parts of the sentence, but I am undecided about the translation of "portare" in the second part of the sentence, between the verbs :"take", "take care", "hold" and
 "lead"->"condurre, guidare",
"carry" ->"sostenere".
Which do you recommend?

"_I take care of you / I hold your hand .... I take you with me / I hold you with me / I lead you with me / I carry you with me"_


----------



## rrose17

Unfortunately "I take care of you" in this context sounds like broken English. We don't use the simple present in cases like this, only to express a general condition. That's why I chose to use the future, it sounds better. Really! There's a ee cummings poem "I carry your heart with me" that is just that, he's expressing something that he always does.


----------



## sorry66

Where does 'take care' come from? It's not in the sentence.


----------



## rrose17

"Ti prendo per mano e ti porto con me" it's in the first post and the title of the thread...


----------



## sorry66

But 'take care'?


----------



## DORANNA

rrose17 said:


> Unfortunately "I take care of you" in this context sounds like broken English. We don't use the simple present in cases like this, only to express a general condition. That's why I chose to use the future, it sounds better. Really! There's a ee cummings poem "I carry your heart with me" that is just that, he's expressing something that he always does.



In fact, I will use "hold", it makes it better



sorry66 said:


> Where does 'take care' come from? It's not in the sentence.



the answer is in the third post, "take care" was my first translation, because it sounded bad I turned to the forum

For the second part of the sentence would you think it's better?

_"I hold your hand .... I take you with me / I hold you with me / I lead you with me / I carry you with me"_


----------



## sorry66

I think ' take you with me' is best.


DORANNA said:


> I carry you with me


This sounds like you're carrying the person physically, or, at least, in your soul you carry his image. or something like that.


DORANNA said:


> I hold you with me / I lead you with me


These don't make sense.

Nel senso di "prendersi cura di qualcuno" sarà piuttosto 'I'll take you in hand! (_Fig._ to take control of someone; to assume the responsibility of guiding someone.)
Nel senso di "prendere per mano fisicamente qualcuno" sarà 'I'll take you by the hand'


Fooler said:


> I'll hold your hand and take you with me


Allora è meglo così. 'I'll hold your hand' also suggests 'I'll support you' so it has some of the double-meaning of the original.


----------



## DORANNA

non posso usare il futuro, la resa è la stessa senza futuro?


----------



## sorry66

It's not the future, it's just a spontaneous reaction in the present 'I'll hold your hand...'


----------



## DORANNA

scusami è che per un italiano "will" da molto un senso di aspettazione, di probabilità.


----------



## sorry66

Non in questo caso, mi pare!


----------



## DORANNA

Come ho detto in un post precedente la poesia ha toni molto duri, bisogna convincere un depresso a non commettere atti irrimediabili come togliersi la vita, i toni che la ragazza usa sono di comando anche se le parole sono gentili, non mi è possibile inserire nella traduzione neanche un minimo di sfumatura di "eventualità", darebbe un tono insicuro alle parole. La ragazza nella poesia pronuncia certezze alle quali il fidanzato non può scappare.

Quindi in questo caso il "will" non posso proprio neanche pensare di usarlo, ci starebbe il "must" per dare il senso di comando, ma poi il tono risulta più duro e ostico del necessario. Sono purtroppo sfumature a cui in poesia devo dar conto.


----------



## sorry66

Well,  use the 'present continuous' then! 


DORANNA said:


> un minimo di sfumatura di "eventualità"


Ma non credo che sia così con 'I'll take your hand'


----------



## DORANNA

Purtroppo non rispondo solo a me stessa, ma a giudici superiori in questo caso due professori universitari di poesia (italiano e inglese) a cui portare il compito, e l'autore (meglio non averci a che fare con i poeti, hanno una vena di follia e precisione che fa saltare i nervi anche ai più pazienti).


----------



## ohbice

I take you by the hand and I carry you away with me.
adesso leggo le risposte già date ;-)


----------



## london calling

DORANNA said:


> Quindi in questo caso il "will" non posso proprio neanche pensare di usarlo, ci starebbe il "must" per dare il senso di comando, ma poi il tono risulta più duro e ostico del necessario. Sono purtroppo sfumature a cui in poesia devo dar conto.


Sbagli. Noi utilizziamo anche 'will' per esprime un ordine. Vedi qui (I quote):

With you, to give orders:
You *will do* exactly as I say.
_I will take you by the hand and I will take you away with me._

Non ammetto repliche.


----------



## sorry66

@DORANNA Look at rrose's post # 8.
Of course, depending on the rest of the poem the 'present simple' might well be appropriate but nothing you've said here makes me think that 'will' (especially in its abbreviated form) shouldn't be used.


----------



## ohbice

DORANNA said:


> Purtroppo non rispondo solo a me stessa, ma a giudici superiori in questo caso due professori universitari di poesia (italiano e inglese) a cui portare il compito, e l'autore (meglio non averci a che fare con i poeti, hanno una vena di follia e precisione che fa saltare i nervi anche ai più pazienti).


Non mi sembrano motivi validi per non dare retta a gente madrelingua. Invece di essere preoccupata del giudizio di poi evita di avere pregiudizi ora.
Solo un piccolo consiglio 

Poi sulle vene dei poeti non mi sembri proprio ferratissima, se esprimi giudizi di quella foggia. Ma lasem pert.


----------



## MR1492

Always good advice, ohbice.  However, I did find the line about "mad poets" interesting and funny!  Perhaps DORANNA was using a bit of _sarcasmo_?


----------



## ohbice

You are a real gentleman, that's the truth. And Doranna, Doranna is full of fear. Potesse essere sarcasmo!!!


----------



## london calling

ohbice said:


> Non mi sembrano motivi validi per non dare retta a gente madrelingua. Invece di essere preoccupata del giudizio di poi evita di avere pregiudizi ora.
> Solo un piccolo consiglio



Mi autocito:


london calling said:


> Sbagli. Noi utilizziamo anche 'will' per esprime un ordine. Vedi qui (I quote):
> 
> With you, to give orders:
> You *will do* exactly as I say.
> _I will take you by the hand and I will take you away with me._
> 
> Non ammetto repliche.



e aggiungo: _Doranna will listen to what the natives say_!


----------



## bobes

'*Ti* prendo per mano e *ti* porto con me'
'*I'll* take your hand and *I'll* take you with me' 
where has all the rhythm gone?


----------



## london calling

bobes said:


> '*Ti* prendo per mano e *ti* porto con me'
> '*I'll* take your hand and *I'll* take you with me'
> where has all the rhythm gone?





DORANNA said:


> Come ho detto in un post precedente la poesia ha toni molto duri, bisogna convincere un depresso a non commettere atti irrimediabili come togliersi la vita, i toni che la ragazza usa sono di comando anche se le parole sono gentili, non mi è possibile inserire nella traduzione neanche un minimo di sfumatura di "eventualità", darebbe un tono insicuro alle parole. La ragazza nella poesia pronuncia certezze alle quali il fidanzato non può scappare.
> .


Tono di comando oppure ritmo?


----------



## bobes

london calling said:


> Tono di comando oppure ritmo?


Però bisogna anche cercare di non deprimere troppo chi legge la poesia


----------



## bobes

Give me your hand and I'll take you along.


----------



## ohbice

Non male. Se non fosse che qualcuno non ne vuol sapere di futuro...
p


----------



## sorry66

bobes said:


> '*Ti* prendo per mano e *ti* porto con me'
> '*I'll* take your hand and *I'll* take you with me'
> where has all the rhythm gone?


There's no need for the repetition! The second 'and I'll' does seem to make it heavy but you can't really decide what will be rhythmic unless we have the whole poem. It may turn out that the 'and I'll' might actually work!
Ti prendo per mano e ti porto con me - How rhythmic is this?! I don't have an ear (an Italian ear) for it.
Anyway, for the purpose of rhythm, there  isn't a huge difference in sound between 'I'll' and 'I'.


bobes said:


> Give me your hand and I'll take you along.


I'd say that your proposition should be:
'Give me your hand and I'll take you away'
In any case, this is changing the sense. 

I'd go for rrose's (the most accurate) or Fooler's (the simplest) or:
_I'll take your hand and lead you away._


----------



## bicontinental

sorry66 said:


> I'd go for rrose's (the most accurate) or Fooler's (the simplest) or:
> _I'll take your hand and lead you away._



That seems like a very good translation to me, as well.

I don’t know if we've convinced DORANNA yet, but of course I completely agree with what’s been said above about “will”.



> scusami è che per un italiano "will" da molto un senso di aspettazione, di probabilità



You need a modal verb here, as rrose said above in post #8. _I hold your hand_ won't do it in this particular context.
_Will,_ when used in the first person in this context,  _I/we *will* hold your hand, _expresses willingness, intention and promise. There's no implied probability as in _I may/might hold your hand_ . In the 2nd and 3rd person e.g. _You/she/they *will *hold my hand_ it expresses an order or command as LC and others have said above.
To put emphasis on this modal, you may want to write it out instead of using the contracted form _I’ll._



> Quindi in questo caso il "will" non posso proprio neanche pensare di usarlo, *ci starebbe il "must" per dare il senso di comando*, ma poi il tono risulta più duro e ostico del necessario. Sono purtroppo sfumature a cui in poesia devo dar conto.


But the narrator is I, the first person singular, correct? Orders are usually directed at someone else.

Other options?
Shall..._I shall hold your hand_. This sounds _very _formal even a bit dated to my ear but it might work for speakers of BE? Otherwise, it pretty much does what will would do, in my opinion.

You mention _must,_ but don't use that here, since it completely changes the tone. It makes it sound more like an obligation _I must hold you hand (I have to)_
We'll have to go back to _will. _
Bic.


----------



## Pietruzzo

It could be useful to know at least the line before the one we're stuggling with. Forse.


----------

